# Goodbye Taya Dog (3/13/1999-6/17/2010)



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Taya was a special girl. I take comfort knowing that Taya and Tasha crossed the Rainbow Bridge together tonight. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute for your sweet wonderful girl. I cry knowing that her and Jared are together again at the bridge. My heart goes out to you and your family. She was a special girl. Run Free Sweet Taya.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry about sweet Taya. It sounds like she touched many in her time on earth. I'm sure she will be dearly missed.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Taya. She was a beautiful girl. Run free at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of such a beautiful & special girl.
My dear Belle, has lots of nice company at the bridge.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. That is one of the things I find hardest about this forum all of the loss or our wonderful furry friends. I cry with each loss and celebrate each victory. Run free and be happy sweet Taya Dog. You will be forever in the heart of your family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful tribute to your darling girl, Linda. I didn't know Jared died of the same illness and how meaningful that they are together now.

She and Selka were born the same month/same year. I have been giving he and Gunner extra love today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Taya. What a wonderful tribute and what a wonderful life she had.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry or your loss
Taya enjoyed the best life possible after her bad start and I am sure she wouldnt have wished to live anywhere else
your post is a lovely tribute to her and shows she was loved very much 
god speed dear Taya


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your Taya - she sound like a wonderful dog in addition to being a beauty. I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free at the bridge, sweet Taya, healthy once more


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to Taya I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss she was a very special dog and lovely tribute.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for sharing Taya's story with us. It sounds like she had a wonderful life filled with love, joy, and many friendships.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your sympathy for us. We all have to go through it and I tried to make it the best for her that it could have been. Your common bond with us, makes it easier.

Paula--hadn't seen your siggy pix until now... LOVE it!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Taya. She was deeply loved by all of you. Run pain free Sweet Taya.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taya*

If Taya read your beautiful tribute to her, she would be smiling that beautiful GOLDEN SMILE.

Taya had a very loving family and she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonderful tribute for a beautiful "chick magnet" Golden. Run free Taya.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I loved reading her story...what a beautiful tribute to a very special golden girl. She touched many...even those of us who never met her.

Godspeed sweet angel Taya Dog.....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a beautiful story about a beautiful girl! I am sorry for your loss--it sounds like you have wonderful memories to remember her by always.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Taya ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

tears fill my eyes again...and my heart aches for your family! Jared & Taya are together once again, what a feeling of peace this must bring to you ..God Bless


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses. You wrote a wonderful tribute for a beautiful girl.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's so hard isn't it? Don't stay away for so long. You need to keep in tough! Good girl Taya, run and play hard in your new adventure!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss and a lovely tribute to her. Run free Taya


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Taya. She sounds like a very special girl who was loved, and loved many.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Taya girl. Thanks for sharing that tribute !


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all. You can help us because you have been through it yourself. It's hard for all of us--us and you...

Steve--thank you so much for the beautiful tribute pix... so special, as all of them are...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry....it is incredibly difficult to lose a beloved friend and companion...I am thinking of your family!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Linda, I so admire your strength, grace and dignity!

I had a nice long 'talk' with Artie yesterday and she assured me, Everything would be okay.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Learned it from you my friend...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family Linda...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know how broken hearted they are. She was beautiful old girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A lovely tribute and story of Taya dog Linda, she had a wonderful, loving rich life.
May she watch over you from the Bridge until you meet again.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl. Thank you for sharing Taya with us.

I'm sorry for your loss and the pain you are feeling, but glad that you had such a wonderful life together.

Play hard at the Bridge beautiful girl, you are very loved.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Taya, darling girl, what a beautiful life you led. What a beautiful story. I am so sorry Linda, I know how much it hurts.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

so, so sorry to hear fo your loss of your beloved Taya. May she rest in peace.
Chris, Sierra's Mom


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes indeed, a beautiful tribute for your sweet Taya.
I am so very sorry.


----------

